# I Think My Golden is Broken...



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

He ignored, completely ignored, a yellow tennis ball!!! Is there a switch somewhere on these dogs? Should I take him to the vet? Maybe there's a pill I can give him? Am I going to be booted from the GRF because of this?:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:

Kidding aside old Woody is very picky about which tennis ball he'll show an interest in. He's sure nothing like my bridge girl, Sammie, she'd spend the entire day retrieving tennis balls for you. They're all a little different and I think that's what makes each and every one of them so very special!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry the video didn't play. Said it was a private video. 

Oakly was may retrieving boy until Caue showed up. Now Oakly is more than happy to cheer his little brother on from the sidelines.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

They do have their favorites!!!
My kitty Molson loved playing fetch with plastic bottle caps. 
He would drop one at your feet, wait for you to throw it then he would retrieve it.
He was very picky about what kind of bottle cap it was though 
If you threw one that he didn't like, he would just walk away from it!
I so miss my boy!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you have your video settings set to 'private' - I couldn't see it either...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I didn't want you to actually see it... - how about now?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is working now. I think he said "You threw it, you fetch it".


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

rofl!! Mine do that too!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

On his way in he did give me "_that look_" *Oaklys Dad*. I always thought of a tennis ball as a high value treat for a Golden - old Woody says if it's not eatable don't bother me...can't you see I'm busy looking for *SQUIRRELS!!! *

_"rofl!! Mine do that too!"_ 

It's nice to know that mine isn't the only Golden not completely spellbound with tennis balls.__


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pete, send him here. Finn will not only teach him to love tennis balls, he'll show Woody how to put four in his mouth at one time!!! Cute video!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Finn's Fan said:


> Pete, send him here. Finn will not only teach him to love tennis balls, he'll show Woody how to put four in his mouth at one time!!! Cute video!


Good Lord FOUR??? I've seen three but I don't think I've ever seen four. Geeeze you ought to get that on video - that's a mouth full...










But you know maybe if I soaked them in a beef broth old Woody might show some interest.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes...your Golden is Broken!!! I love the quick look that Woody gives the ball in the video. Chester lives for his tennis balls, Murphy will chase them just to make Chester mad. Brothers!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy could care less about tennis balls, or any ball. The only thing she retrieves is fish :


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy could care less about tennis balls, or any ball. The only thing she retrieves is fish :


That's my kind of dog!!! She's got her priorities in line. I'd much rather have fish than an old dirty tennis ball!!! Now Jo Ellen if you could only train her not to eat them...
Pete


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think Woody and Ike are related. Ike doesn't care too much for tennis balls either. He much prefers shredding paper.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Finn is the same but only on walks he'll fetch in the house/garden but once we are out of the house he won't fetch anything he's too distracted by all the smells and stuff . . . not much of a retriever ha!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Good Lord FOUR??? I've seen three but I don't think I've ever seen four. Geeeze you ought to get that on video - that's a mouth full...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's what you need for Woody!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe it's the color of the tennis balls...

Dream will only retrieve yellow tennis balls...Aiyana only liked blue ones LOL.

Layla will retrieve anything, ball, stick, paper whatever.... and Hurley the retrieving Siberian Husky loves all things too.

Try a different colored ball...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

moverking said:


> Here's what you need for Woody!


Where in the world did you find those? He'd go after one of those like a bat out of...well you know what I mean.
I love your taste moverking...I'm gonna have to try and get on your Xmas list.
Pete


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Woody, what's up with not retrieving? 

Mad's obsession with tennis balls is my confirmation she's a retreiver, cause while all the other retrievers are swimming in the ponds, my girl stands on the sideline. A retriever that doesn't swim?

They all have their quirks which is why we love them so much.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

That's a funny video 



FeatherRiverSam said:


> Good Lord FOUR???




The world record is five. Golden retriever Augie set the Guinness World Record for “Most Tennis Balls Held in the Mouth” by carrying *5* tennis balls at one time! (2003) :--big_grin:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

HAHAHAHA! He doesn't look like him but that's Griff's personality! ::doh:
Griff will fetch when GRIFF wants to fetch and only then. And when he does, hmmm about 4-6 times is enough. He's a terrible retriever!
He might go for one of those tennis balls with the tail attached. Need to find me one of those.

My Jake would fetch to the death if I let him!

Griff is much more interested in chasing birds and squirrels. Jake would lay on the porch and watch the squirrels walk by. 

Funny how different their personalities can be even when they are raised in a similar manner.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pete, I can't get it on video, as it looks like he's only got two. He stacks them one on top of the other, but there's a third one right behind the two, and a fourth somewhere in the very back of his mouth. We have tennis courts down the street, and Finn makes it his daily mission to hunt for left-behind tennis balls. Last week, I let him go flying down there a half block before I got there (the gate was open), and he was parading around with two stacked balls and two were on the ground. I thought that was odd until we got out of the courts and then he was like a Pez dispenser....one, two, three, then the fourth....so he had to leave the other two on the ground! He couldn't figure out how to get six in his mouth


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

_"he was like a Pez dispenser....one, two, three, then the fourth....so he had to leave the other two on the ground! He couldn't figure out how to get six in his mouth "_

That's too funny Finn's Fan...thanks for the smile.__


----------

